# Toe hurt?



## cBostanci (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello fellow budgie lovers, I wasnt able to log in for a long time.
My budgie's back toe seems red, at first I thought she stepped in skme carrots and thus became red but it wont go away even after days. The outside temperature is -16°C so I first wanted to ask you for advice.
What is it?










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Ouch that does look sore - the poor little darling. It looks like an injury to me but it may also be a skin irritation of some sort. How long has it been like this?
Have you tried any natural moisturiser like coconut oil?


----------



## cBostanci (Jul 7, 2015)

Niamhf said:


> Ouch that does look sore - the poor little darling. It looks like an injury to me but it may also be a skin irritation of some sort. How long has it been like this?
> Have you tried any natural moisturiser like coconut oil?


A week or two. I didnt try anything because I thought I might hurt her.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I would try bathing it in saline or salt water and perhaps putting a drop or two of coconut oil on it. Is there anything sharp she could have caught it on that may have left a splinter or foreign body behind? Two weeks is quite long for a cut or graze.
If it is a form of dermatitis (which could be caused by the cold weather) the moisturising treatment should take effect. 
Hopefully some of the other forum members will also be able to offer advice soon too.


----------



## cBostanci (Jul 7, 2015)

Niamhf said:


> I would try bathing it in saline or salt water and perhaps putting a drop or two of coconut oil on it. Is there anything sharp she could have caught it on that may have left a splinter or foreign body behind? Two weeks is quite long for a cut or graze.
> If it is a form of dermatitis (which could be caused by the cold weather) the moisturising treatment should take effect.
> Hopefully some of the other forum members will also be able to offer advice soon too.


I dont think something sharp caused this but it is a probability, too. I will try bathing and coconut oil. Thanks for advice 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Episom salt (1tsp) mix with 1gallon water is what I've read is good to soak their feet! Good luck!


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Other than what's been recommended by Niamh, I would suggest applying some aloe vera gel to give the redness a soothing effect. It may also help in healing the skin. 
Good luck and keep us updated. :budgie:


----------

